# upgrading a PS2



## Funzo6785

do you think it would be possibe to rip open a PS2 and upgrade the ram and/or video card.  I've wondered about this for a while so I could make games like Killzone run better on the it.


----------



## kof2000

it is possible.


----------



## Cromewell

> it is possible


 how so?  You would need hardware that is 100% compatible with what is already in there, skills in removing solder connections and making new ones, and with so much proprietary hardware I don't think anyone makes anything for it.  The RAM is RAMBUS so you might be able to find something there but video I highly doubt.


----------



## elmarcorulz

what about xbox, surely that would be easier as its basically a pc. i know you can upgrade the hdd but what about other things


----------



## Cromewell

you might be able to sneak a GeForce 4 in it, to my knowledge the xbox uses a modified GeForce3


----------



## elmarcorulz

geforce 4 you say, it just so happens i have a couple of them lying around. hmm me thinks me should look for a guide forit


----------



## Cromewell

keep in mind theres a lot to even attempting to mod an xbox like this and if your xbox dies I will deny all knowledge of this thread 

The video processor will more than likely be soldered to the xboxes mainboard and so you will have connections there to remove, then you will also need to find the exact pin descriptors because I can pretty much gurantee that the GF4 and GF3 use a different pin count.  Needless to say you would need to design an adapter of some sort or find someone who already has and this would be extremely complicated, and when its all said and done I doubt it would be worth the time & effort (although if you managed to get it working I owuld think it's pretty cool ).


----------



## Funzo6785

*do u think it would work*

Do you think it would have much of an effect if I attempted to do this,(which I will not, I am just curious)


----------



## Cromewell

no, I don't think it would do much, in fact I think you would be more likely to break it (even if you did everything right, no mistakes) especially with a PS2 where you could possibly replace the RAM but the video is a sony homegrown solution


----------

